# Could anyone tell me the color pattern of my fish?



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

Here are some photos of him from when I first got him till now. 

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69812&stc=1&d=1354222803

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69814&stc=1&d=1354222975

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69815&stc=1&d=1354223061

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69816&stc=1&d=1354223147

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69817&stc=1&d=1354223502


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Multicolor


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like Cambodian type with purple, red, and steel blue lol.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

looks like a grizzle multicolor to me.


----------



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

Weird! I think his colours used to be less vibrant but I don't know, it could have just been the lighting.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

id say a multicolor Cambodian crown tail


----------



## Water (Oct 23, 2012)

He's definitely a crowntail multicolour cambodian, possibly mixed with some grizzle. But he's now losing the red/purple color on his caudal fins! So I don't know if that's marble.. oh well. I'll have to wait and see.


----------

